# "My Pigeon Loft" - Android App????



## scott.walker (Feb 5, 2014)

I've recently got a phone from my grandchildren, an android - it is a way for me to 'get with it'.

I just came across an app called 'My Pigeon Loft'. Does anybody know anything about this app? There are no reviews posted yet??

Would love to get some feedback. 

Oh, a link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=za.co.pigeonclub.myloft


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Scott,

Apple iOS version: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/my-pigeon-loft/id553760464?mt=8

Has 1 review from a yr ago (4stars). Also has screen shots that might help you decide if you'd like it (I have iOS so I didn't go to your android link, but I'm guessing they'd be the same.)

Interesting app, looks like the creator is, or could be friends with a fancier as he's also created an app for flight data.

I'll hold off on a $5 purchase til I hear more responses on this tread. If you decide at some point to get it, let me know your thoughts, I'll do the same. -- good job kids!


----------



## scott.walker (Feb 5, 2014)

wowee...what a quick response.

I had a look at the iPhone one, seems to be different folks who created these apps. Hmmm, the Android app seems to offer a bit more? by allowing you to track your training and all trophies you might have received over time, and it comes with some calculators as well.

I will most definitely see what other replies we get, and DEFINITELY let you know if I end up spending the $$.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

scott.walker said:


> wowee...what a quick response.
> 
> I had a look at the iPhone one, seems to be different folks who created these apps. Hmmm, the Android app seems to offer a bit more? by allowing you to track your training and all trophies you might have received over time, and it comes with some calculators as well.
> 
> ...


Haha I had to go look, yes you are right! Same name different developers. I like the android version as they stand now better as well. Hummm might have to dig out my android phone and use this app if we get more feedback... Keeping a watchful eye on this thread. Give those kids a pat on the back!


----------



## scott.walker (Feb 5, 2014)

*Bought the app - My Pigeon Loft*

So i went and bought the app after i saw 5 other people buying in the first week or so...

Really enjoying it, really easy to use...let me knw if you have any questions about the app. Will see if i can go into as much detail as possible. 

Technology


----------

